# Pick 5 Cities for a Tourists first vacaction in Latin America



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

Nice idea, Sebvill. But, what I think it is incredible is that there is nothing interesting for a skandinavian in Latin America: everything is interesting because everything is different. 

well, this is my contribution to the subject:

*5 fabulous old civilization destinations*

*Macchu Picchu, Perú*

Macchu Picchu por Ugo Pisani Massamormile, en Flickr

*Ahu Tongariki, Easter Island, Chile*

AHU TONGARIKI por seniorjp, en Flickr

*Tikal ruins, Guatemala*

Tikal @ HDR por Shuwi, en Flickr

*Pyramid of the Moon, Mexico*

Pirámide de la Luna por João.Mendes, en Flickr

*Tiwanaku Temple, Bolivia*

Tiwanaku temple, Bolivia por GlobeTrotter 2000, en Flickr


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

*5 fabulous island destinations*

*Galapagos Islands, Ecuador*
_Extraordinary wild life and nice beaches_

Galapagos Islands Scenery 7 por gladner, en Flickr

*Tierra del Fuego Island, Argentina/Chile*
_The biggest island of South America, is a wonderful place to see untouched nature and the secrets of the end of the world._

Tierra del Fuego National Park por wbirt1, en Flickr

*Fernando de Noronha Island, Brazil*
_It is the jewell of all brazilian islands, it has one of the best beaches._

Fernando de Noronha - Baía do Sancho / Brasil por Gustavo Menezes, en Flickr

*La Española Island, Rominican Republic/Haiti*
_This wonderful island of the Caribbean has hundreds of wonderful beaches_.

Punta Cana por anacm.silva, en Flickr

*Chiloé Island, Chile*
_This magical island is a hidden treasure has nice architecture, wonderful native cuisine, Unesco Patrimony and an exquisite culture._

San Juan - Chiloé - HDR por -phil-, en Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

sebvill said:


> If you go to Belo Horizonte you should visit the nearby town of Ouro Preto and if you go to Recife you should visit the nearby town of Olinda. In Rio, you should spend some days in Angra dos Reis, Paraty, Vila Velha, Buzios, etc.


Nice, good to know that these old historical towns (of which I had a vague notion) are not far away from major cities.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

If nation hopping isn't an issue:

Mexico City - Havana - Rio de Janeiro - Buenos Aires - Santiago


----------



## Airman Kris™ (Feb 22, 2014)

1. Rio de Janeiro 
2. Mexico City
3. Panama City
4. Cozumel
5. Santiago


----------



## LuisClaudio (Sep 13, 2011)

1. Rio
2. Cancun
3. Mexico City
4. Machu Puchi
5. Buenos Aires


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

^^ Machu Picchu isnt a city. In any case it would be Cusco, which is the largest city near the World Wonder.

Some pictures of Cusco by forumer Koko_Cusco


C U S C O





















































​


----------



## PeterPOA (Feb 26, 2007)

From the ones I know, considering I were a foreign visitor.

- Rio 
- Buenos Aires
- Foz do Iguaçu / Puerto Iguazu
- São Paulo
- Manaus


----------



## PeterPOA (Feb 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

In Australia everyone speaks highly of Curitiba in Brazil.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

skymantle said:


> In Australia everyone speaks highly of Curitiba in Brazil.


I guess they know it becuase of the Australia-Spain match in the World Cup.


Ive never been to Curitiba but Ive always heard good things too.


*C U R I T I B A*


Largo da Ordem por Yuri Almeida Prado, no Flickr


Imagem Aérea do Calçadão da Rua XV de Novembro - Rua das Flores - Curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Feira de Arte e Artesanato do Largo da Ordem - Curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Relógio da Praça General Osório - Curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Panorâmica de curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Catedral Basílica Menor de Nossa Senhora da Luz ou Catedral Metropolitana de Curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Largo da ordem (Centro)_Curitiba por FM Carvalho, no Flickr


jardim botânico, hora dourada por Mathieu Bertrand Struck, no Flickr

​


----------



## kam4rade (Dec 6, 2007)

CAPITAL CITIES:

1. Buenos Aires, Argentina
2. Mexico City, Mexico
3. Habana, Cuba
4. Quito, Ecuador
5. Montevideo, Urugauy

More: Lima, Peru; Guatemala City, Guatemala; Panama City, Panama.

OTHER CITIES:

1. Guanajuato, Mexico
2. Cusco, Peru
3. Valparaiso, Chile
4. Cartagena, colombia
5. Taxco, Mexico

More: Puebla, Mexico; Oaxaca, Mexico; Zacatecas, Mexico; San Miguel de Allende, Mexico; Rio de Janeiro, Brazil; Bahia, Brazil; Ouro Preto, Brazil; Cuenca, Ecuador; Sucre, Bolivia.

BEACH CITIES:

1. Cancun, Mexico
2. Playa del Carmen, Mexico
3. Punta Cana, Dominican Republic
4. Puero Vallarta, Mexico
5. Acapulco, Mexico

ANCIENT CITIES:

1. Machu Picchu, Peru
2. Chichenitza, Mexico
3. Teotihuacan, Mexico
4. Palenque, Mexico
5. Tikal, Guatemala


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

1. Rio de Janeiro
2. Buenos Aires
3. Mexico City
4. Santiago
5. Havana

Another good picks:

Cartagena - Cusco - Bogotá - Salvador - Montevideo


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

sebvill said:


> I guess they know it becuase of the Australia-Spain match in the World Cup.


 No, it's known from well before that as a well-planned, green city, one of the most livable in South America.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

skymantle said:


> No, it's known from well before that as a well-planned, green city, one of the most livable in South America.


Curious.

Although I would say most cities in Latin America are very "livable", Curitiba does outstand as a well planned city. However today I would say Santiago is the best example of urban planification in Latin America.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Cities with bad fame that are worth a visit:

*Medellin*



















*Salvador de Bahia*










*Caracas*










*Lima*










*Tijuana*













​


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

- Mexico City - Mexico



gratteciel said:


> Ciudad de México - Paseo de la Reforma por francerobert2001, en Flickr


- Buenos Aires - Argentina

- Havana - Cuba

- Cartagena - Colombia

- Santiago - Chile

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

*5 Best Ski Resorts*

*Cerro Catedral, Argentina*
The biggest and one of the most important ski resorts in South America. 
bariloche, 2006 by (marcusp), on Flickr

*Valle Nevado, Chile*
The most modern ski resort in Chile and host of world cups. It has several hotels and condos. It is connected with other two ski resorts. It is the most popular ski resort of the country.

Valle Nevado by Thiago Ghiggi, on Flickr

*Las Leñas, Argentina*
A fantastic ski resort in the central Andes. it is near the city of Mendoza, and it is becoming really popular. It has a nice village and all the amenities you need to enjoy the mountain.

Valle de Las Leñas by Miradortigre, on Flickr

*La Parva, Chile*
A charming ski resort. It has good tracks and it is very close to Santiago.

La Parva by bojangle, on Flickr

*Termas de Chillán, Chile*
The biggest ski resort in southern Chile, is the best place to do nordic style. It is surrounded by volcanoes, forest and wonderful landscape. It has a casino :lol:

Chile 2013-08-08 - 191 by ericmorton, on Flickr


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

sebvill said:


> Cities with bad fame that are worth a visit:
> 
> *Caracas*
> 
> ...


Caracas does not really have much to offer to tourists plus it has a huge crime problem with murders/robbery/kidnapping on the rise. As for Tijuana the real attractions don't lie in the city itself (which basically has no history or points of interest and just caters either industry or to Americans looking for either cheap pharmaceuticals or guilty pleasures) but farther down the Baja California peninsula. Anyways there are much more worthy places in Mexico to visit other than Tijuana.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

*5 chic coastal small towns*
Not for all-inclusive lovers

*Búzios, Brazil*
Brasil by phillipbrave, on Flickr

*Piriápolis, Uruguay*
piriapolis_1 by dunamuno, on Flickr

*Zapallar, Chile*
zapallar vistas desde la casa by MJZP, on Flickr

*Máncora, Perú*
Máncora, Perú by AlCortés, on Flickr

*San Andres, Colombia*
El Acuario by flash_morgan, on Flickr


----------

